# New Nikon 7500



## Peeb (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like we're jumping from 7200 to 7500:

Nikon D7500 DSLR | 20.9 MP DX Format Digital SLR Camera

Nikon D7500: What you need to know

This is the Nikon D7500 | Nikon Rumors  (first posted)

EDIT- updated this post when camera when from rumored to announced


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2017)

didnt nikon rumors just put out an article about possible d7300 specs?
so which one is it? 7300 or 7500?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 9, 2017)

Yeah, we have another thread that started as the D7300 then evolved about the D7500.

==> D7300 realese date known yet?


----------



## Peeb (Apr 9, 2017)

Whatever number they slap on it, I hope it sticks around a Grand (about half of the D500).


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Whatever number they slap on it, I hope it sticks around a Grand (about half of the D500).


Wasn't the D7200 about $1200 retail when it came out.
Expect $1295-1395 or a bit more depending how much buffer they put in it to support that 8fps.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2017)

I expect it to be $1299 to start, $1199 after 6 months of being on the market and for the following 12 months or so, and $1099 on close-out at the end of life and once it is *one-generation-behind.* Seems about the way Nikon has done things with its top Enthusiast Segment model.


----------



## Timppa (Apr 12, 2017)

and its released!

Nikon D7500 camera announced | Nikon Rumors

Amazon.com : Nikon D7500 DX-format Digital SLR Body : Camera & Photo


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm excited to see how camera technology is progressing!


----------



## goooner (Apr 12, 2017)

Interesting. For me personally the buffer increase to 50 RAW's is the biggest plus (and maybe the 1-2 fps increase), and of course the better focussing. My D7200 is just over a year old (15k shots), so it should last me a good 6-8 years yet. I will probably upgrade when the D8500 comes out


----------



## Timppa (Apr 12, 2017)

The D7500 is faster, less in weight, flipscreen and better sensor than the D7200, with currently having the D7100 this sounds like a solid upgrade.
the thing I really like about this series is the U1 and U2 possibility.
the D500 is more in weight, but still faster and more focus points and overall it might be a bit better, but the price difference...wooh! and It doesn't have flash or the U1, U2 option that I like so much.
downside of the D7500 seems to be it only has 1 SD slot? Well, not that big of an issue (if you have 32GB+), but people like the 2nd one for backup. or for birding/wildlife the 2nd one is always handy.
It really feels that an upgrade from the D7100 to D7500 will be the best option for me instead of the D500, The money I save with it will get me another lens.
Lets wait till this summer


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

The d7500 at that price point is better than the d500, at least for me.  There's a few options on the d500 that I really like but I don't have those on the d750 anyways.  The d500 was a large price $$$ to swallow but I bought it anyways due to the features but the d7500 has a lot of those now.

The d500's  253 focus points is a different beast probably best for birders but it was a learning hinderance for me. I think this is going to steal a lot of sales from the d500.

Truthfully I wish the d500 was 24mp too.  The switch to 20 allows faster FPS and better low light but I would have preferred 24.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2017)

Upgrade time.


----------



## cgw (Apr 12, 2017)

ZZZzzz...Not anticipating an avalanche of D7200 trade-ins.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2017)

I would like to see a new film camera...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Upgrade time.


I think the D7500 is a good upgrade even if you have a D7200.

briefly I contemplated selling my d500 and get a d7500.  Except I'd lose $$ in that trade and there's some features I really like with the D500 that is only with the pro bodies.  So I'll hold on to mine.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I would like to see a new film camera...


Get yourself an F6 .. Film Cameras | Buy Film Camera | Nikon


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a new film camera...
> ...


I'd love too but a little to rich for my blood.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2017)

Seems like some plusses and some minuses in he D7500's specifications. Surprised about the sensor they went with, but not too surprised.


----------



## cgw (Apr 12, 2017)

Yup, seems consistent with Nikon's muddled navigational skills in a fast-moving market. A down-spec D500 seems like a potential flop.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't think it's a flop  the 8fps is an eye-catcher for sure, along with all the other features.

If I could get 100% of my funds back from the D500, and get a D7500 with a free grip I'd make the move.  This would give me consistency in AF system usage between my cameras.  Either that or upgrade my D750 to the D5, which I highly doubt I will do until maybe the d9 comes out and the d5 is uber cheap used.

Plus I had to buy new accessories to support the round pin connectors of the D500.  It is nice though not having to add my Nikon flash box on top when I'm using a cable to direct connect to the SB800s for an Event setup, but I use my D750 anyways for that stuff.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

cgw said:


> Yup, seems consistent with Nikon's muddled navigational skills in a fast-moving market. A down-spec D500 seems like a potential flop.


Isn't it odd though when you think of all the previous camera releases people complaining that it's "not enough" for adding more higher end tech specs on each release.


----------



## goooner (Apr 12, 2017)

Removing the 2nd card slot was a very stupid move imo. It is one of the better features on my D7200. The battery/charger and eyepiece rubber are also different wtf? My D7200 must last a good few years yet. Might think to upgrade when they bring the 2nd card slot back.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Seems like some plusses and some minuses in he D7500's specifications. Surprised about the sensor they went with, but not too surprised.


I'm curious what they are going to do with the "future" d5700, d3500 whether they put a 24mp or a 20mp sensor in them ?

the internal raw processing features pushes them to more features in the camera to process files and then later push them to online publishing.

it's interesting that they took the "eye piece" thing from the d5600 and put it on the d7500.  Here's a descirption about hte d5600's feature of that 


> When you're not using Live View it displays current exposure settings, and automatically goes dark when you bring the camera to your eye thanks to an eye sensor. When you have the camera up to your eye, you can drag your finger across the display to move the active focus point. Only the right half of the screen is active, so if you shoot with your left eye you may find the function to be limited—the D5600's svelte design makes it tough to squeeze your finger in between your face and the LCD.


 ==> Nikon D5600


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Removing the 2nd card slot was a very stupid move imo. It is one of the better features on my D7200. The battery/charger and eyepiece rubber are also different wtf? My D7200 must last a good few years yet. Might think to upgrade when they bring the 2nd card slot back.


I didn't see/read anything about the battery/charger ??
what's up with the eyepiece?  Other than the sensor above it (for identifying when the eye/head up against the camera? did they change that specific piece too ?


----------



## goooner (Apr 12, 2017)

Apologies, some misinformation there, so much fake news around-cough. 
The charger is the same, the new battery is the EN-EL 15a, opposed to the version without the a-not sure if it makes a difference. The new eyepiece is DK-28, versus the D7200 DK-23. If they've found a way to improve the eyepiece, and prevent it from falling off it would be a great improvement imo.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Apologies, some misinformation there, so much fake news around-cough.
> The charger is the same, the new battery is the EN-EL 15a, opposed to the version without the a-not sure if it makes a difference. The new eyepiece is DK-28, versus the D7200 DK-23. If they've found a way to improve the eyepiece, and prevent it from falling off it would be a great improvement imo.


I hope they didn't change the diopter adjustment from the d7200.

The d500's diopter is minimal.  I had to buy a new eyepiece +2 to get it to my eyes.  My d750 (d600, d7000) all had a wide diopter adjustment and I didnt' need to change the eyepiece.  There are times when I pull my D750/ d600/ d7000 out of my large camera bag when I pull it up from above that I pull the eyepiece off.  D500 doesn't have that problem as it's screwed in.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

Diopter for the D7500 is -2.0 to + 1.0m¯¹
for the d500 is -2.0 to + 1.0m¯¹
D7200 is -2.0 to + 1.0m¯¹
d7100 was -2.0 to + 1.0m¯¹

d7000 was  -3 to + 1m¯¹
D750 FX, d600 FX is  -3 to + 1 m¯¹

I guess they changed that a while ago.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm Fujifilm from here on out, except for film. Even then, the Pentax SP1000 and K1000 are impressive and I tend to grab those first.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 12, 2017)

goooner said:


> Removing the 2nd card slot was a very stupid move imo. It is one of the better features on my D7200. The battery/charger and eyepiece rubber are also different wtf? My D7200 must last a good few years yet. Might think to upgrade when they bring the 2nd card slot back.


I am surprised that no one else seem to know about this or care much about it.
This is a huge deal for some and not a big deal for others.

The new D7500 is actually very impressive, better AF, faster FPS, bigger buffer, better high ISO. flippy touch screen and 4K
Going down from 24MP to 20MP is a bit disappointing but not a huge deal.
Loosing one SD card is for me a big deal.
This is a simple but obvious sign to say we made a very good camera but its mostly directed at hobbyists and not pro work.
This doesn't mean you cant do pro work with it of course but removing the second SD means you cant back up your work while doing what ever you do for client and I think for many pro's this is a big deal.
Nikon wanted to make a clear buffer between the D500 and D7500, if you give the D7500 2 SD cards it is very good for everything and I think will really effect the D500 sales, this way you have 2 very closely matched cameras but each directed at a different crowd.
Looking at this from Nikon perspective this is almost a must so not to harm the D500 sales, for us the buyer its annoying seeing such a good camera crippled in some ways for paid work.
I think for most people this isn't a huge deal and for the price this camera really is an amazing piece of hardware offering a lot for the money, but its not for me.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 12, 2017)

No second card slot

No metering with AI-lenses

No battery grip

... and I expect more such b.s. to surface.

I really have no clue how Nikon came up with THIS camera. Somebody at Nikon must have thought "damn the D7000 is a total classic, we have so much trouble to improve this thing anymore at all, the D7100 only really added the better AF and the D7200 is far too close to the D500 already anyway ... yes, thats it ! Just *DEEVOLVE* the camera !"

And I bet they felt brilliant.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 12, 2017)

with the D300 replacement FINALLY here, and doing well, I would venture to say (and I am) that Nikon needs to draw a definitive line between their DX tier bodies now. 
the D500 is obviously aimed at professionals or skilled enthusiasts that want the best crop body they can get....previously, this was the D7200.  (for a while, I just assumed 
the D7100/7200 was going to be the closest thing to a real D300 replacement Nikon was going to do)
but with the D500 out, and clearly the DX heavyweight champion, Nikon needs to keep their mid-tier line from infringing _*too *_much on their pro line. 

a drop in megapixels is NOT necessarily an indication of a drop in image quality. the D4 was 16mp and I would put its image quality up against a 24mp D600 any day. 
I would hazard a guess that part of the reason for the 20mp sensor is to increase the FPS. this may affect buffers too? 
if so, then the increased FPS and buffer with only a 4mp drop (negligible) might make it a very appealing camera to people wanting to dip their toes into wildlife or sports
(or other similar activities) without dropping the big wad of cash on a D500 or D4/5. 

want two card slots, 24mp, and all the other goodies?  what are you complaining about? you already have that option, so go buy a D500. 
this next D7xxx body is obviously aimed at a slightly different crowd that doesn't need 2 card slots. it takes out a few of the features the D500 offers
in order to bring it down to a lower price bracket. why on earth would they make a mid-tier DX body that would directly compete with the D500?

how did Nikon come up with this camera? simple.  they know how to give people options. you start down at the bottom and work your way up....every step of the way there are models that give people the basic functions they need while staying within their price range.  if you want ALL the features, you gotta pay for it. if you cant afford or dont want to pay for the best, then you'
have to settle for something with less features.  thats what Nikon did. they gave people options. 
canon does this, olympus does (well, did) this,  fuji does this (i mean, have you SEEN fuji's camera lineup?)  everyone does this. 
and yet, there are still people that are expecting to get all the best features in the cheaper tier bodies. im shocked. 

anyway...i dont even have nikon cameras anymore....but when I look at the Fuji camera body roadmap its pretty clear they have developed several tiers of cameras...and thats not even branching out into their rangfinders or fixed lens cameras.  options man, options.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 12, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> No second card slot
> 
> No battery grip
> .


Those 2 items are huge negatives.. At first I thought it would make a cute little backup to the D500, but no grip available? It will be too tiny to use with any big lenses.. Why would Nikon stop bending over the customers with a $350 battery grip.. Very strange...


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 12, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > No second card slot
> ...



fuji did that with half of their cameras too... cant get a battery grip for my x-e1 or x-a1, just the x-t and x-pro line. 
with nikon, i imagine a third party option will surface at some point. wish it would with fuji.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 12, 2017)

Guys, Nikon is screaming this for a while but you don't listen, they want you to buy FX, not DX (unless its the D500).
I am sure the profit margin on each FX camera is much bigger then a DX camera (except the D500).
Nikon makes the D7500 because they need a camera in this niche and because of the 80D but it feels like they really rather just make FX.
Not complaining of course as I fell to their FX magic but not everybody want or needs FX and don't want to spend 2K on a D500


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

Geez,  give Nikon a bit to bring out a grip.  
The sky's falling !!
Oh wait, that's right .. the new owners of Nikon have to slim it down ... oh wait, Nikon is still stand alone.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Guys, Nikon is screaming this for a while but you don't listen, they want you to buy FX, not DX (unless its the D500).
> I am sure the profit margin on each FX camera is much bigger then a DX camera (except the D500).
> Nikon makes the D7500 because they need a camera in this niche and because of the 80D but it feels like they really rather just make FX.
> Not complaining of course as I fell to their FX magic but not everybody want or needs FX and don't want to spend 2K on a D500


Tell me about it.  I flip/flop all the time about the D500 cost.  If the D7500 was around with the d500 I would have bought the D7500.  Or just wait for when the battery grip comes out and get the grip for free.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 12, 2017)

d7500 also does not have the magnesium alloy panels and is made of a single monocoque construction to save total weight.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2017)

Remember: the D7500 is Nikon's top "enthusiast segment" DSLR camera. It's not a semi-pro body, not is it a flagship level camera, and the price is fifty bucks lower than they had been pricing their top *enthusiast DX camera* for some time. So it has only one memory card slot, and a 50-frame buffer and a 100-frame JPEG buffer.

Seems like Nikon has deliberately engineered this camera to appeal to photo enthusiasts, and to keep it from cannibalizing D500 sales too badly. those who want a semi-pro class body have aklways payed more than the enthusiast cameras; those who want a flagship have always payed somehwere between $3,495 and $4,995 and $7995 for the bragging rights for a D1,D2,D3,D4,or D5 single-digit body.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2017)

The D7500 Looks Good to me, tilting touch screen,Group focus 8 fps and a buffer.looks like everything I want and would be happy with.The lack of two card slots not a big deal to me,I don't have clients that I need to back up or need and overflow.I want it now


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> The D7500 Looks Good to me, tilting touch screen,Group focus 8 fps and a buffer.looks like everything I want and would be happy with.The lack of two card slots not a big deal to me,I don't have clients that I need to back up or need and overflow.I want it now


Group focus is a nice feature.  I have it on the D750 and the D500.

With the D500 though, because it has 153 focus points the single focus point is so small it's not very good for using for things that you would use it with 51 or 39 pt systems.  So I have to go up one to the D25 - similar to spread to D9 on 51pt systems, or the Group Focus which is essentially a diamond shaped 5 pt focus area.  I'm hoping this summer when I do outdoor soccer that my keeper rate goes up some more with the D500 similar to my shots with the d750/d600. The AF system is just different due to the highly condensed focus points and seemingly desire to have good subject contrast.



DarkShadow said:


> ... I don't have clients that I need to back up or need and overflow.I want it now


I think if your clients don't like your work they'll just fly away and go elsewhere ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2017)

The smaller megapixel is actually pretty smart. It maximizes the signal to noise ratio. My guess it will perform great in low light. June is going to be interesting, my guess is they deliver a full frame D500, the D5 was a bust. Also a DX mirrorless is my 2 predictions.


----------



## cgw (Apr 13, 2017)

Selling this camera into a shrinking DSLR market will be tough for Nikon. There's like zero innovation here, just a slapdash product stitched together from the current parts bins. The only takers will likely be the delusional upgrade-itis sufferers who fear dying in their sleep not owning one. Headslaps all round. Seems a perfect illustration of Nikon's confusion and inability to read the market.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 13, 2017)

cgw said:


> Selling this camera into a shrinking DSLR market will be tough for Nikon. There's like zero innovation here, just a slapdash product stitched together from the current parts bins. The only takers will likely be the delusional upgrade-itis sufferers who fear dying in their sleep not owning one. Headslaps all round. Seems a perfect illustration of Nikon's confusion and inability to read the market.



And who exactly IS innovating the camera world? No-one really. 
I get where your coming from Thom, but you pretty much say this same thing about every camera Nikon produces, and yet somehow Nikon manages to do well enough to keep making new stuff. Weird how that keeps happening.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Apr 13, 2017)

cgw said:


> Selling this camera into a shrinking DSLR market will be tough for Nikon. There's like zero innovation here, just a slapdash product stitched together from the current parts bins. The only takers will likely be the delusional upgrade-itis sufferers who fear dying in their sleep not owning one. Headslaps all round. Seems a perfect illustration of Nikon's confusion and inability to read the market.


I watched a video where it was explained that what Nikon did was transpose the numbers. 

LOL! 

So instead of a successor to the D7200, what they came up with is really an upgrade version of the D5600, but instead of calling it the D5700, they "mistakenly" transposed the numbers to read D7500.  Oh, snap! But hey!  they get to charge accordingly!  A happy mistake for Nikon.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2017)

dPreview has posted a 10-point (small article, small pages) comparison of the D500 versus the D7500, with some points some popel might not know about in favor of each camera. Nikon D7500 vs Nikon D500: Which is better for you?

I dunno...this looks like a good camera for the price.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

Derrel said:


> dPreview has posted a 10-point (small article, small pages) comparison of the D500 versus the D7500, with some points some popel might not know about in favor of each camera. Nikon D7500 vs Nikon D500: Which is better for you?
> 
> I dunno...this looks like a good camera for the price.


Learn something new every day.

I didn't know the D500 uses XQD and *UHS-II* SD cards.  

I thought it was only UHS-I support still.  Though just checking the manual I see it there .. I guess I overlooked it.  Good, I'll get one of these cards instead of XQD as my computer can support that card in the computer slot as a UHS-I, so I don't have to buy a separate XQD card reader.  That is when I buy one.  

The buffer is so large I haven't really pushed the camera at all nor the memory card speed.  There's enough time between my short bursts (even for baseball) that the camera has plenty of time to transfer images to the UHS-I 95/90 card.

That's the major thing for my D500. It's for sports, macro, aircraft.  If i'm doing something that really matters I'll be using my D750 which has dual card slots for backups etc.  Which for me having a FX and DX fits.  And I wouldn't mind not having a 2nd card slot for the DX .


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Selling this camera into a shrinking DSLR market will be tough for Nikon. There's like zero innovation here, just a slapdash product stitched together from the current parts bins. The only takers will likely be the delusional upgrade-itis sufferers who fear dying in their sleep not owning one. Headslaps all round. Seems a perfect illustration of Nikon's confusion and inability to read the market.
> ...


Maybe Nikon, Canon, et all companies should just totally abandon the DSLR market
and put their energies into the Cell Phone market. That's where there's the market to grow into !!

Or maybe, since they do make DSLRs, and there *is* demand, they can continue to improve their existing models to push the feature list up, which also pushes the mirrorless makers to get better at AF, battery life, etc.

DSLRs is a market segment.  Plain and simple.  Nikon, Canon etc will make cameras for that market segment.  
Just as Mirrorless is a market segment.  Just as P&S is too, and all the other variations.

The problem is people who have been in the profession/hobbyist for years may think there's no innovation.  But may not understand what engineering goes into designing a new camera. 

A few years ago the naysayers were saying the D600 was *the same* as the d7000 except a FF sensor in it.  I had both, and they were *not* the same exact size, etc.  If one looks at teardowns of both cameras they would see that the internals were *vastly* different.  Not the "same parts bin".  

They do share some things just as other industries do - looks at cars and how door handles, window switches, etc are shared between platforms.  If one doesn't reuse existing designs then the total cost of a totally New platform would be extremely expensive.  

Shouldn't they use the same buttons from one camera to the next, if not then why not ???

Camera makers have to cater to *existing* and *new* users.  
If no one bought the new cameras, then they wouldn't sell.   

They are selling new cameras, therefore someone *is* buying.

The features of the D7500 is a large improvement over the d7200 if you ask me.
8fps, the big buffers differentiate it from the d7200 enough to warrant an upgrade. 
And probably enough for some d500 to consider a downgrade .. I'll be keeping my d500 though but if I could get my full price back I'd do the downgrade.


----------



## Designer (Apr 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> They are selling new cameras, therefore someone *is* buying.


Nikon's sales are dominated by their entry-level cameras (D3xxx, D5xxx), but now they are effectively killing the enthusiast-level line.  Let's see what they come up with this summer.


----------



## Timppa (Apr 13, 2017)

I think the D7500 is not an upgrade from the D7200.
I think you now have 3 options, you go for the D7200, the D500 or for the one right down the middle, the D7500.
3 closely the same, yet different camera's. Each one made for a different kind of photographers needs.
Maybe they should have named it the D8000 to remove the confusion. But they wanted it in line with the D5, D500. so D7500 does 'sound' maybe better.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

Designer said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > They are selling new cameras, therefore someone *is* buying.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the D3x00 and d5x00 cameras have only one card slot and far fewer features.

Matter of fact,
keep in mind they are also competing against, for instance, 

Canon 70D does 7fps, ONE SD card slot
Canon 77D - 45 pt AF, 6fps,  ONE SD Card slot



> they are effectively killing the enthusiast-level line.


I don't understand that statement?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

Timppa said:


> I think the D7500 is not an upgrade from the D7200.
> I think you now have 3 options, you go for the D7200, the D500 or for the one right down the middle, the D7500.
> 3 closely the same, yet different camera's. Each one made for a different kind of photographers needs.
> Maybe they should have named it the D8000 to remove the confusion. But they wanted it in line with the D5, D500. so D7500 does 'sound' maybe better.


How?
What is the confusion?


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 13, 2017)

I think the D7500 specs show a decent camera and finally delivers and even exceeds in a few areas where this model line should have been when released. 

The single card slot is fine for an enthusiast camera (my opinion) and I expect a number of enthusiasts just have one card in their D810 or D500.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I think the D7500 specs show a decent camera and finally delivers and even exceeds in a few areas where this model line should have been when released.
> 
> The single card slot is fine for an enthusiast camera (my opinion) and I expect a number of enthusiasts just have one card in their D810 or D500.


If my d7000 did 8fps with a larger buffer to handle the 8fps, I'd probably still have it.
Every other feature was fine for the camera until I really needed an FX camera.


----------



## cgw (Apr 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



Foaming-at-the-mouth fanboy denial isn't much of a rejoinder. The DSLR market, however many segments you consider, isn't exactly robust. Talked this morning with veteran sales people at three downtown Toronto camera stores and all expressed varying degrees of bafflement with the D7500. None saw it as an easy sell, especially with the D7200 discounted. It will suit some perfectly but won't sell to as wide a market as the D7200. Not owning one will cost me(and I suspect many others)no sleep. 

_And probably enough for some d500 to consider a downgrade .. I'll be keeping my d500 though but if I could get my full price back I'd do the downgrade.
_
Hilarious! And just more evidence that GAS deserves a place in DSM-5.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 13, 2017)

I personally like the specs of the new D7500.  Kind of like taking the best of the D750 and D500.  I've been looking for a crop frame update for my d7000.  The d7500 may well be it.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok a D7100 to a D7200 was not big upgrade other then the improved buffer as far as I know.The D7200 to the D7500 according to specs is certainly an upgrade 6fps to 8 fps is noticeable and a deeper raw buffer if you hold down the shutter its going to be noticeable and the tilting  touch screen if it allows tap to zoom on photos 100 percent  and finger swipe viewing photos is a very nice upgrade. Using the control rocker pad to move the photo around from side to side up or down is so tedious slow and dated so bravo for this upgrade.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 13, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> fuji did that with half of their cameras too... cant get a battery grip for my x-e1 or x-a1, just the x-t and x-pro line.


 Only the X-T1 and X-T2 have battery grips.

Neither the X-Pro1 nor the X-Pro2 have one. Thats because holding a rangefinder-style camera in portrait orientation is quite uncomfortable.

Nor do the X-E1, X-E2 or X-E2s. For the same reason, for even if they dont have an OVF like the X-Pro, they still have the EVF in the same place.

The X-T10 and the upcoming X-T20 dont have battery grips either, at least to my best knowledge.

The X-A1, X-A2, X-A3 as well as the X-M1 and the upcoming X-A10 dont even have a viewfinder, so of course they wont get something advanced, like battery, grip either.





pixmedic said:


> with nikon, i imagine a third party option will surface at some point. wish it would with fuji.


 Such "solutions" are pretty ... welll ... useless, IMHO.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 13, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > fuji did that with half of their cameras too... cant get a battery grip for my x-e1 or x-a1, just the x-t and x-pro line.
> ...



Third party options are useless? 
Tamron and sigma sales say otherwise. 
Same with pocket wizard and yongnuo.
And neewer.

Dude, third party options DRIVE the entry level market. 
Tamron and sigma have significantly upped there games over the last few years BECAUSE there is such a large market for it. 

Battery grips might just not be popular enough. My neewer battery grip did just as well as my Nikon one when using oem batteries. I had a number of them over half a dozen camera bodies.
Very far from useless, in my personal experience of actually having several oem and third party grips. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 13, 2017)

If your style and uses for a battery grip is useful, then it's useful.
If you don't need one, then you don't need one.

Using absolutes that all 3rd party things are useless is as useful as watching a group of circus gorillas parachuting out of a plane while peeling bananas.


----------



## Designer (Apr 13, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> they are effectively killing the enthusiast-level line.
> I don't understand that statement?


Instead of producing a true upgrade to the D7200 (enthusiast level) they made what appears to be an expensive entry-level unit.  Albeit with the D500 engine, but without the Ai- Ai-S indexing ring, no second card slot, no back-button focus. Where's the enthusiast model? 

Keeping all the numbers in numerical order, there is the D3xxx and D5xxx, (entry level, both) then at the enthusiast level there is the D7200 (still in production) and now the step-down version of the D500 (the new D7500) then the real D500, which I think is in the "pro" level.  And the pro level continues upward from there.  If the D7200 is ever discontinued, there will be nothing to fill the gap because the D7500 doesn't.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 13, 2017)

List on a D7200 is around $1k these days.  What do you think it will drop too?


----------



## Peeb (Apr 13, 2017)

I shoot FX but I miss the 'reach' of DX for birding and wildlife shooting.

I wanted, but refused to pay, for the D500.  Notwithstanding the skepticism I've read from some, the D7500 looks PERFECT for my needs (notwithstanding my agreement that 2 slots would have been much better).  I intend to pick one up ASAP.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 13, 2017)

Designer said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > they are effectively killing the enthusiast-level line.
> ...


No back button focus?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 14, 2017)

AE-L/AF-L is my BBF on my D7200 Ta - Da and would be no different on the D7500  and with the two functions buttons on the front I don't what the issues is.


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2017)

greybeard said:


> No back button focus?


Right. No joystick, either.

Aside from the superb firmware of the D500 (the very fast auto focusing, and the outstanding high ISO performance) it's as if Nikon decided to start with the D500 and strip away anything that might be attractive/useful to non-professionals, namely; your average amateur enthusiast.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2017)

I think Fijifilm is leading the pack these days for the enthusiast photog. Their glass  is impressive, and their firmware updates for the bodies and glass are fantastic. They well laid out, you rarely go into the menu. Focus acquisition and peaking is super fast and useful. They don't advertise and they don't need to, the product speaks for itself. I suspect Canon and Nikon never seen them coming. Now Ricoh is dropping Pentax (their doomed) Panasonic bit the dust, and Sony is Sony. Fujifilm seems to be pushing all the right buttons, first and foremost, they listen to their customers.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> AE-L/AF-L is my BBF on my D7200 Ta - Da and would be no different on the D7500  and with the two functions buttons on the front I don't what the issues is.


Yup, the d7x00 series is all the same.
They have the AE-L/AF-L button which can be reprogrammed as a AF-ON.    
The d500 on up have both the AE-L/AF-L and AF-ON buttons.

reading more about it, they removed the AI AI-S - which I would love to see statistics of how many users actually used this features.  It seems like many people don't even buy AF/AF-D lenses much less AI/S.  And what did Canon do at one time with lens compatibility?  Maybe the bean counters overrode the engineers on some options.

I see what others were chatting about  - looking at pics of the bottom of the D7500 it doesn't have the standard long connector for a grip.  I wonder if they changed the type of connector?  If they actually did drop a grip then that wouldn't be nice, though 3rd party grips probably would be available such as they did with the d5x00 series and Df with dual batteries.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 14, 2017)

The d7500 to me wasn't developed with a type of photographer in mind. I think they found a nice price point and made a camera to fit. They needed something to get the older d7000 d7100 d7200 users to move up to without investing more then they paid a few years ago,


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought Nikon where to abandon churning out overlapping models in favour of  a more simplified selling structure like beginner, advanced and pro. I had the impression, based on the corporate nikon bashing threads that the current subcategories had Nikon losing cash hand over fist.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 14, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Looks like we're jumping from 7200 to 7500:
> 
> Nikon D7500 DSLR | 20.9 MP DX Format Digital SLR Camera
> 
> ...



Updated OP, FYI


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2017)

Designer said:
			
		

> No touch screen or joystick, either.



According to dPreview "
*The touch capabilities are a welcomed inclusion*. They can be used for selecting an AF point in live view, or navigating the camera menus and playback images."

So it does have touch screen capabilities, at least the ones listed above. Currently, I am not 100% sure exactly what the upcoming D7500 has or does not have on every single feature point.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooh I see.  Matt Granger dissed the D7500 because it only has one SD card.  Stating that it's not a Pro camera but a Prosumer camera now.  I wonder what Canon users think of that statement ?  

well, wait .... It *was* a midrange Prosumer camera.
did he forget about all the complaints of a replacement for the D300S, which was the D500.
And the D7500 is the replacement of the D7200.

hmm .. interesting.

If you check Nikon's website they have recategorized the cameras.

*DX-lineup*
"DX Flagship" is the D500
"DX Enthusiast" is the D7500
"DX Advanced Entry" is the D5600
"DX Entry Level" is the D3400

and even though they probably stopped production of the D7200 a while ago, they still have plenty in the warehouse.  Matter of fact, they still apparently have a bunch of D7100's ($699 for body) in the warehouse as that's still on their website too.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2017)

I really do not value the dual card slots nearly as much as many people do...I've owned several pro camera with only a single memory card slot. The Canon 5D, the Nikon D1, the Nikon D1h, and the Nikon D2x: all of those had only ONE, single CF memory card slot. And those were cameras with retail prices ranging from $3,499 to $4995 to $7999 at intro. Now that we have massive memory cards available, I see less and less _*real, true need*_ for two card slots. As do many people.

I think astroNikon has a good frame work with his concept that:
"DX Flagship" is the D500
"DX Enthusiast" is the D7500
"DX Advanced Entry" is the D5600
"DX Entry Level" is the D3400


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 14, 2017)

Totally agree on the card slot and the line up makes sense when they discontinue the D7200  at least my feeling I think Nikon will.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I think astroNikon has a good frame work with his concept that:
> "DX Flagship" is the D500
> "DX Enthusiast" is the D7500
> "DX Advanced Entry" is the D5600
> "DX Entry Level" is the D3400


That's not *my* concept, that is what is on the Nikon website !!
scroll down 1/3 of the way for their listing ==> DX Series DSLRs


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2017)

And on the Nikon website, the lineup of the *FX series cameras*==> FX Series DSLRs

FX Flagship is the D5
FX Professional is the D810
FX Advanced Entry is the D750
and
FX Entry-Level is the D610

and the *SPECIAL PURPOSE* cameras are:
Modern Classic is the Df
Astrophotography is the D810A


----------



## greybeard (Apr 14, 2017)

The single card deal is not an issue for me at all but, if I were a pro I could see it.  I personally like the addition of a flippy screen, improved autofocus, 8 fps, and 50 shot raw buffer.  These added features make this camera very appealing to me.  The crazy expanded ISO doesn't impress me all that much as boosting the exposure in post has pretty much the same effect.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 14, 2017)

I've had two SD cards go to crap in-camera in the last 4 months with my D610 so I was REALLY happy that I had a spare.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Apr 15, 2017)

Its like looking at a  John Deere catalogue


----------



## Peeb (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I really do not value the dual card slots nearly as much as many people do...I've owned several pro camera with only a single memory card slot. The Canon 5D, the Nikon D1, the Nikon D1h, and the Nikon D2x: all of those had only ONE, single CF memory card slot. And those were cameras with retail prices ranging from $3,499 to $4995 to $7999 at intro. Now that we have massive memory cards available, I see less and less _*real, true need*_ for two card slots. As do many people.
> ...


Provided that your one card does not fail, I would have trouble disagreeing.  Maybe I'm snakebit, but I've had 2 cards fail this year.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2017)

Weird. In 16 years I have never had a card failure. I own all SanDisk cards, except for one Delkin CF card.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Weird. In 16 years I have never had a card failure. I own all SanDisk cards, except for one Selling CF card.


I did have a card failure on my cell phone but that is the only time.  I do know that the D7500 will be the next piece of gear I buy.  Serious GAS build up.  (g)ear (a)quisition (s)yndrome


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2017)

I remember how much bashing there was when the Nikon D750 was announced! This announcement seems oddly reminiscent of all the early-days bashing of the D750: lack of innovation; not enough megapixels (Not 36-MP!); not enough this, not enough that. I suppose time will tell what criticism is warranted and what is not. Of course, the folks who want champagne at beer budget prices will never be silenced. They want ALL of the D500 features, but do not want to pay for them.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Weird. In 16 years I have never had a card failure. I own all SanDisk cards, except for one Delkin CF card.


 In the interest of full disclosure: the card that failed, I was able to reformat. It could be that the second  failure was the same card!


----------



## Peeb (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I remember how much bashing there was when the Nikon D750 was announced! This announcement seems oddly reminiscent of all the early-days bashing of the D750: lack of innovation; not enough megapixels (Not 36-MP!); not enough this, not enough that. I suppose time will tell what criticism is warranted and what is not. Of course, the folks who want champagne at beer budget prices will never be silenced. They want ALL of the D500 features, but do not want to pay for them.


 I totally agree.    It looks like a really solid camera to me, and the missing second slot was the only thing that made me flinch at all. I say that I really want that second card slot,  but when faced with the opportunity of paying another $750 to get it – I guess I really don't want it that bad


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2017)

What brand was the failed card, just out of curiosity. Was it a "top name brand" card, or a lesser-priced one? And how large was the card? Big or small capacity?


----------



## Peeb (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> What brand was the failed card, just out of curiosity. Was it a "top name brand" card, or a lesser-priced one? And how large was the card? Big or small capacity?


 It was some flavor of Sandisk.  I'll take a look when I get home to see which one it was, If I didn't pitch it.  I have a hazy recollection that it was one of those "super big" cards – like 128 GB


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I remember how much bashing there was when the Nikon D750 was announced! This announcement seems oddly reminiscent of all the early-days bashing of the D750: lack of innovation; not enough megapixels (Not 36-MP!); not enough this, not enough that. I suppose time will tell what criticism is warranted and what is not. Of course, the folks who want champagne at beer budget prices will never be silenced. They want ALL of the D500 features, but do not want to pay for them.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind a D5 at D3400 prices.

Someone is always bashing the new model as not enough innovation and costs too much.
That's why Nikon has different models at different price points that competes against other camera makers different models at different price points.

And anyone that knows me knows that I didn't buy a D500 due to gas. But I was seriously looking at the D5500 for astro work due to my back having issues readjusting my 160lb telescope every time it slewed where I couldn't see in the viewfinder or LCD. Then bestbuy gave me an offer I couldn't refuse with the D500 ... and 2 freebie OEM grips for the D500 and D750.  Essentially making it a $1300 camera body. At that point I spent close to 4+ months debating about which model to get including looking at SONY Full Spectrum bodies to resolve some light pollution effects.

The "high ISO" performance is better than the previous DX cameras but 1million ISO is just a number and a useless image.  I did ISO comparisons of the D5500, D500, D7200, D7100, D750, D610 and FX still dominated.

When looking at the models features one really has to compare against other makers.
How does the D500 compare to the Canon 7d Mark II is the *real* comparison.
D610 to the 6D, 5d Mark III to the D750, 700D to the D7200 (or d7500 now), etc etc


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2017)

Moving to a D500 means giving up U1 and U2.  I am much more comfortable giving up the 2nd card than I would be giving up the User Settings that the prosumer models have.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Moving to a D500 means giving up U1 and U2.  I am much more comfortable giving up the 2nd card than I would be giving up the User Settings that the prosumer models have.


Correct, the D500  does *not* have U1 and U2.

But it does have "Photo Shooting Menu banks"  of A, B, C and D.
I only have 2 banks set up but they are similar to the U1 U2 .. I think, I never actually used those.  see pg 283 in the D500 manual.

You do have to turn ON the "Extended Photo menu banks" in order to also store Shutter, Aperture and Flash.

So you may want to look into that feature as an alternative to the U1 and U2.

such as this info ==> https://www.rockynook.com/samples/1007/Sample_Pages.pdf


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2017)

You have 4 Shooting Menu Banks A-D




..
At the top of the Custom Settings you can select which Bank to use.




The 2 top configs



..
..
and you can Name them too


..

but it's all not perfect ==> Custom Banks vs U1/U2: Nikon Pro DX SLR (D500, D300, D200, D100) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Moving to a D500 means giving up U1 and U2.  I am much more comfortable giving up the 2nd card than I would be giving up the User Settings that the prosumer models have.
> ...


Looks like a lot of menu diving compared to just turning a knob.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 16, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Looks like a lot of menu diving compared to just turning a knob.



OR ... you set a button and then turn a wheel  versus turning a knob.

thought you might want to see the details rather than an answer ... "push a button and turn your wheel"

You do have to set each A-D to use the "F1 - wheel" feature.

normally before I buy a camera I'll test it and go through the menus etc, research online ,etc to see all the features and functions versus what I need to use it for.  You may want to at least go through the menu.s /manual and duplicate the features that are important to you.

See how easy it is ....


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 18, 2017)

In Reference to the D500 Shooting Banks
I've started using the A-D Shooting Modes.
It's quite handy actually.

For instance for A- aircraft I set the base on Manual, 1/2000 Shutter, f/8 (as I use my 150-600 which is sharpest at f8), Auto ISO, D25 area mode, AF-C,  I have the camera not include Auto Area, D153, etc Area Modes so they are not included as AF options so I can more quickly change between the AF options that I use, and several other features.

Then my B is for general work in AF-S and more of a studio setup.
C for astrophotography setup
D for macro setup

I'll probably do different directory names too for each bank so it's easier to organize them when I import them into different catalogs.

And all I do to switch between them is hit Function-1 and rotate my rear dial.
Pretty neat, and super fast.


----------

